
Flexibits _tried_ to provide a good experience on Fantastical 3 Launch - phikai
https://twitter.com/flexibits/status/1222545669405265920
======
mthoms
That's $85 CDN _every year_ for a calendar app. I'm not opposed to
subscription models, but this pricing is beyond ridiculous.

